# Appropriate light for growing hemianthus



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 2.5 Gal tank with 2 trays of hemianthus, some dwarf hair grass and java moss. 

I originally had a mineland led light (the $40 one from petsmart) but it didn't seem to be enough light to promote growth in anything other than the moss. 

I recently purchased the fluval mini-power compact lamp (from the Menagerie) and it seems to be brighter. They recommended i use 2 of the same fixture, but i was wondering if i could get away with only one. The water is only about 6" deep, and the light is about 2" - 2.5" from the water.

The trays started fairly healthy, but after 2 weeks were looking pretty sad.

I have a fluval pressurized co2 system with a ceramic diffuser under the siphon output coming from the 10 gal planted right next to it.

There is a siphon leading from the 2.5 to a 5 gal sump with 2 filters and a heater. There is about 300 g/h filtration and about 17.5 gal in the system.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

just use a 23w 6500k CFL in a desk lamp


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks. I wish i had posted this before buying that new light. I'll get a clip on light from canadian tire and grab that bulb.

Do you think the trays will be covered by healthy growth eventually or should I take them out?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I would put the HC into the gravel, which would make it spread out into a nice carpet


----------

